
Bddbddb - adgasf
http://bddbddb.sourceforge.net/
======
brudgers
related, Knuth's _Fun with Binary Decision Diagrams_ ,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQE21efsf7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQE21efsf7Y)

